# help with freezer burned meat



## gwithrow

I have a big, like 15 pound fresh ham that I have pulled out of the freezer for dinner tomorrow...anyway it is pretty freezer burned and I need to use it up, it will be well marinated overnight..once it thaws out....will it be ok, or should I be looking at a LOT of marinating?....or does anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## suitcase_sally

Freezer burn doesn't make the meat inedible, only not the best tasting. Personally, I wouldn't worry too much about it.

A tip for the future: I have found that freezer bags don't do a very good job of preventing freezer burn. What I do is, wrap the food with plastic wrap (I use a brand called "Freeze-tite", it's thicker than Syran-type wraps) before putting it in the baggie.


----------



## GrandmaKitty

A lot of times you can shave off/cut off the worst of it, which *helps* cut back on any bad taste or texture.

I'd go heavy on flavorings, whether marinade or glaze. But that's me. ~shrug~


----------



## oregon woodsmok

I just cook freezer burned meat. There has never been any problem with it.

Proper wrapping goes a long ways towards preventing freezer burn. I've got 3 year old meat in my freezer that is good as new. Ziplock bags only seem to be good for a couple of months. Vacuum sealed bags store well, as does butcher paper wrapping for meat.


----------



## Minnesotan

I had a roommate once who neglected to finish butchering a deer and had just thrown the whole hindquarters in the freezer in garbage bags. they sat that way for two years and were incredibly freezer burned. we just sliced off the outer freezer burned layer, marinated, and dried. the jerky was great. 

You don't have to take much off, just slice off a thin layer wherever its freezer burned.


----------



## unregistered65598

I agree just trim off the freezer burnt parts and it will be just fine.


----------



## TNHermit

When meat gets freezer burn most of the bad flavor ends up in the fat. So i would do what the others have said and also pay attention to the fat. Taste it to make sure but I think you will find it will improve things if you cut it all off before you serve. Not that there is that much fat on a ham


----------

